# Droid 2 SBF files



## simon_lefisch

hey guys, i just started messin around with my D2 again and was wondering if anyone has a copy of the SBF GB files (or if they were ever released). cant find them anywhere. im currently running CM7 wanted to flash back to stock. thanks guys


----------



## themib

www.1kds.tk


----------



## simon_lefisch

themib said:


> www.1kds.tk


sweet thanks. it looks like ill have to SBF to 2.3.2 then use the second file to update to GB, yea? or is the second file the GB SBF file?


----------



## themib

the 2nd, 2.3.3 is gb

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## simon_lefisch

themib said:


> the 2nd, 2.3.3 is gb
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


Weird. The GB file is smaller than the Froyo file.

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Well, Blur was toned down a lot in their Gingerbread firmware, compared to Froyo.


----------



## simon_lefisch

Alrighty then thanks. Has there been any other updates on GB since the initial release? I've had CM74GB running on my D2 that I haven't sbf'd to stock GB since it was officially released for it lol.

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## themib

yes, 2.3.4/4.5.621
not worth the trouble
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/29930-New-root-method-for-stock-2.3.4-(621/622)-found-(Droid2,-R2D2)
New root method for stock 2.3.4 (621/622) found (Droid2, R2D2)

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## dzl_

also the last two older ones are available here

http://sbf.droid-developers.org/cdma_droid2/list.php


----------

